# Question, Sir/ Madam ?= Wimberley tripods mount .



## surapon (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear teachers and Friends.
Another Stupid question about the Wimberley Shoe. Please see the attached Photos below= My question is What 3 Hole at the Left end of the Shoe for, and how about the two Holes at the side of 3 Holes ?
Sorry, I have many of these Wemberley shoes for long time, and Yesturday, I just bring my photography equipment to clean, and just look at the details of this Wimberley---And Do not know what for ?
Thank you , Sir/ Madam.
If I do not ask you this question, I will be stupid until I die.
Have a great work week, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## Lurker (Dec 22, 2014)

I believe these are to attach flash brackets.

About mid-page:
http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-features.cfm


----------



## No Mayo (Dec 22, 2014)

Dear Surapon, I had never wondered about those holes until I read your question. So thanks for asking or I would have died in ignorance as well. They do appear to be a compatibility feature so that if you want to add a kirk or really right stuff flash bracket to a limberly lens plate you can do it. Kirk uses 1 hole and RRS uses 2 (I may have these switched). So if you see a kirk or RRS flash bracket at an estate sale rest assured that it will attach to your Wimberely lens plate. Check out what Bryan says about this in the paragraph below the photo of the single lens plate…

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Wimberley-Quick-Release-Lens-Plate.aspx


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

Lurker said:


> I believe these are to attach flash brackets.
> 
> About mid-page:
> http://www.tripodhead.com/products/lens-plates-features.cfm



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Lurker .
Wow, If I do not know some thing, I just ask my friend in CR, and I will get the right answer in every times.
Thanks again, Sir. 
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

No Mayo said:


> Dear Surapon, I had never wondered about those holes until I read your question. So thanks for asking or I would have died in ignorance as well. They do appear to be a compatibility feature so that if you want to add a kirk or really right stuff flash bracket to a limberly lens plate you can do it. Kirk uses 1 hole and RRS uses 2 (I may have these switched). So if you see a kirk or RRS flash bracket at an estate sale rest assured that it will attach to your Wimberely lens plate. Check out what Bryan says about this in the paragraph below the photo of the single lens plate…
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Wimberley-Quick-Release-Lens-Plate.aspx



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. No Mayo.
Yes, I have learn some thing new to day, And If I do not know any thing, Just ask our friends, And I will get the right answers.
Thanks.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
I just get the answers from 2 of our friends , Mr. No Mayo and Mr.Lurker = That Holes is for the Flash Bracket = $ 190 US Dollars.
But I already do my DIY and work for me too.
Thanks you again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 24, 2014)

I just get the answers from 2 of our friends , Me. No Mayo and Mr.Lurker = That Holes is for the Flash Bracket = $ 190 US Dollars.
But I already do my DIY and work for me too.


----------

